# SBS shingles



## Interloc

Anyone try them? there not lams..


----------



## Mr Roofer

not Legacy, Alaskan or Grandeur? These are all asphalt with SBS in them. Two are lams one is three tab.

Or do you mean Euroshield out of Calgary type thing? Thick profile re-cycled rubber?

These I am familiar with.


----------



## Interloc

I was only told that there SBS and not laminated, i've done the malarkey kind,..didnt like much to soft..


----------



## Mr Roofer

Grandeur are IKO.

Malarkey too soft? Did this compromise the roof for you somehow? I have a lot of experience both installing and having crews install. The only complaints I've gotten are when they stick together in the bundles sometimes. They seem to do a heck of a lot better with the hail than most. I suppose time will ultimately tell as they are still relatively new to me.

Euroshield are a higher end sort of product, but installed in much the same manner as shingles, are mostly recycled content, and come with a 50 year warranty.

There is plenty of other SBS out there too once you start googling, you might want to be more specific. You're probably not talking torchon hey?...

Around here I haven't heard of any other SBS shingles, readily available that is. Importing from Finland may be a tad unrealistic, it might be best to ask your supplier(s) what's available and go from there.


----------



## Interloc

I'm told there 100% SBS and not lams, waiting for more info..what i mean by to soft is in summer time there so fricken floppy.


----------



## charlotteroofers

I'm not a big fan of SBS shingles they seem way too soft and in my honest opinion NOTHING will reduce a sever hail storms damage to your roofing system. Weather damage can never really be gauged properly in the lab because mother nature is very unpredictable....SBS is kind of stretchy and gooey like them toys kids get for 50 cents out of the vending machine, there is just no way for the granules to adhere to the shingle better.

charlotte nc roofing contractor | university are of charlotte nc


----------



## MGP Roofing

Are they made from the same stuff as the modified-asphalt torch on membranes? If thats the case then I see no problem other than being very floppy in the summer heat. They would be much easier to use in the winter cold when normal shingles crack if you're not careful.
I'm looking into these products myself, no one imports them into New Zealand at the moment. I like the Atlas products and the Sheriff-Goslin Art-Loc.


----------

